# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Heating Bed false temperature Reading

## mtndew

Hi all
 Newbie to 3D universe
Flashforge Clone aka Avatar IV from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...ilpage_o01_s00
Was working fine was Running Simiply3D software and the last print i was running before the temperature acting up was ABS 235°C/110°C earbud holder from thingiverse
Then on my 2nd print is when My heating bed acting up giving false reading it says it 121°C but it cool to the touch or even room temperature
I've already been in contact with the Manufacturer and they're sending out a new heating bed and motherboard 
Was wondering if there is another fix?
Thanks for any advice

----------

